# Remington R-15



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey there,
Just wondering if anyone has heard or seen anything on the new Remington R-15. Was just browsing on the Remington site and happened to run across it. Did a search on it and didn't come up with much.
Thanks,
Shan


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is a bushmaster.

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/20 ... -15-clone/


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks People for the reply,
I did not know about the aquisition of Remington arms by the Cerberus Management Comp. Some very interesting reading on that if you Google. Is there any firearm namesake that is still sacred and not up for sale?

MADISON, N.C., April 5, 2007 - Remington Arms Company, Inc. the only manufacturer of both firearms and ammunition for Hunting, Law Enforcement/Security, Government & Military applications in the United States, announced that it will be acquired by an affiliate of Cerberus Capital Management, L.P. as part of a definitive agreement between Cerberus and RACI Holding, Inc. for an estimated value of $370 million (which includes the assumption of all of Remington Arms Company, Inc.'s approximate $252 million of funded indebtedness related to the Revolving Credit Facility, 10.5% Senior Subordinated Notes due 2011 and other indebtedness as of such date) before transaction related fees and expenses.


----------

